# I was robbed- they've caught her!!!!!!



## honeybee2

:dohh:
I went to town to buy myself a gorgeous new dress and a card for my friends wedding tomorrow. I left river island after finding a gorgeous red dress :cloud9:


I left my river island bag on the cashiers desk in a card shop. I went back literally 5 minutes later after realising I didnt have it and it had gone. We watched CCTV footage and the girl a few steps behind me watched me leave it, she covered it up and took it, we saw her point to her friend and then cover it up with something while her other hand grabbed the bag. The cow. Luckily the cashier knows her name and where she lives. The police man has been over to take a statement. He has gone now but if her name is on the file, she'll be arrested tonight and the dress returned to me. If not, theyre gona watch the CCTV footage and find her through work/ college what ever she does. She looks quite young (17? 18?)

Anyway, the cow. Now I have nothing to wear to my friends wedding? All I have is a black dress. Looks like Im going to a funeral.


By the way- the police man was hooooooooooooooooooot! :happydance:


----------



## sapphire20

What a wee Cow, some people are disgusting, pity the cashier didnt notice first.

Hope you get your dress back.

Aww nothing wrong with black, team it with a coloured cardy and heels and you will be fine!!!! x


----------



## honeybee2

i cant wear heels tomorrow, it'll be raining and im taking the photos! I have to run around like a ninja!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelsey111

blimy hope they catch her! i cant stand theifs!!! (sp)


----------



## randomxx

What a little cow. Thats terrible. Was the reciept in the bag hun?? x


----------



## booflebump

Thats awful :hugs: xxx


----------



## honeybee2

ye the receipt was in the bag. I paid by card too!


----------



## randomxx

have you heard from the police?? xx


----------



## princessellie

at least she cant take it back and get the cash for it :growlmad:


----------



## twiggy56

omg some people disgust me!!!!

What a mink! :growlmad:

So glad they got CCTV, i would have probably just put it down as a loss and not thought to get them to check CCTV!! :dohh:

Oooh and hot policeman you say?! :shock:

hope you have a nice day at your friends wedding today, whatever you decide to wear :flower:


----------



## Timid

Oh that's awful - hope she gets what is coming to her.

Glad the police got involved!

Tx


----------



## Zarababy1

scruffy biatch! hope you get your dress back!!!! and have a lovely time at your friends wedding


----------



## FierceAngel

omg thats awful its one thing to not hand it in but to watch you leave it and not say anything is disgusting! 

x


----------



## honeybee2

update! 

We now know her age, address and DOB! Ive even found her on facebook!!!


----------



## randomxx

Let's hope she gets whats coming to her hun. x


----------



## honeybee2

thanks. Just waiting for the police to call and say shes been arrested!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

grrr silly cow!


----------



## kintenda

Glad that it's being sorted hun :hugs:
You might want to take the link down though xx


----------



## twiggy56

I couldnt get to the page, just came up fb warning...


im sure she looks like an evil cowbag though :growlmad:

Hope they have enough to nail her!


----------



## purplerose

Can't believe there is people in this society that will go and do that. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## honeybee2

cheers. Theyve seen the CCTV, theyre just waiting for the head officer to see it and theyll arrest her either tomorrow or thursday x


----------



## Tiff

:shock: I totally missed this hun, what a bitch!!!! :shock:

Can't wait until they arrest her sorry ass. :nope: Can't believe the nerve of some people!!!!


----------



## BabiesOneDay

This is ridiculous, but also hilarious that she's going to be caught (and rightfully so). Goes to show you how different thing are here in the states... you would NEVER get an employee to just show you CCTV... you'd need a subpoena first! Lol. Over here, they'd be too worried about their own behinds and how it perhaps tarnish their reputation. Good for you honeybee. Hope you get your dress back!


----------



## ald

I hope you get your dress back soon, and she gets arrested!


----------



## honeybee2

I GOT MY DRESS! wooooooooooooooooooohoooo :bunny: :wohoo: she was arrested!


----------



## princessellie

good!! :happydance:


----------



## FierceAngel

glad to hear it! was it still as it was wen she stole it or had the cowbag worn it!!


----------



## honeybee2

no it was fine- the police were laughing because shes such a big girl, and they told me to check the seams! haha


----------



## princessellie

:rofl: bet shed meant to take it back but couldnt cos youd paid by card x


----------



## honeybee2

even if she did try to take it back to river island- she couldnt because the shop was on alert to look for her!


----------



## toffee87

honeybee2 said:


> even if she did try to take it back to river island- she couldnt because the shop was on alert to look for her!

Lol :haha:


----------



## princessellie

haha you were so onto her :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

no one can get away from me! muhahahaha!


----------



## princessellie

:argh:

LOL!


----------



## honeybee2

PMSL!!!!!!!!! that icon is hilarious!


----------



## princessellie

:rofl: i know theres some well good little icons on here x


----------



## honeybee2

I sent her a private message on facebook now the police have closed the issue. She still point blank says it was on accident but YOU CAN SEE her POINT to the bag, cover it up and use her other hand to grab my bag underneath hers. ITS SO OBVIOUS. Doesnt she know I can see EXACTLY what she did- crystal clear?

Anyway she told me she was ADOPTING (oh my god this gets worse) and that she would never do that because it would lower her chances of adopting. I cant believe she will get to aopt a child. Poor poor child Im so ANGRY! 

the police wont give her a criminal record because although they can see it on the CCTV, the card value shop said they wont send a copy because it would cost them money. So, without a copy, she cant be prosocuted.


----------



## princessellie

:growlmad: how much would it be? id prob consider paying it myself :growlmad:


----------



## randomxx

i'd chip in aswell x


----------



## honeybee2

I expect it would be hundreds- not sure why!


----------



## randomxx

if the police request a copy they have to give them it hun, that's what happened in my work it doesn't cost much to burn it onto disc x


----------



## honeybee2

well, apparently they refused and the police cant make them.


----------



## randomxx

god thats crap. x


----------



## honeybee2

I know. Cow.


----------



## twiggy56

Glad they caught that scabby mink!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Glad you got it back :) x


----------

